# [SOLVED] Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]



## emptyhallways (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello,

I'm currently trying two set up two computers at home.
And i want both of them to have access to the Internet.
[I'm running on Cable, and do not have wireless]

So i was just wondering how i could set this up without haveing to pay too much money? [if none at all]


So my questions are, Can i split my coax cable into two, and set up another modem?
Or is tehre anyway i could split my ethernet cord into two, and run one into each computer?


Help is greatly appreciated.

I'm also sorry if this is posted in the wrong section.


Thank you,
Sincerely, Keifer Erikson.


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*

Check your cable installation box, if you got one. They have coax duplexes, and if not, then Radio Shack sells them for around $4.00

That's the easiest. But, I'd recommend a wired router, such as found on the page:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2050400028 4093&bop=And&Order=PRICE

as these act as a good hardware based firewall, and are rather inexpensive. Cheaper than another modem if you splice.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*

You need a broadband router as mentioned in the previous post. You can't split your cable and connect to the Internet. 

Of course, depending on what kind of modem you have, you may already have a router.

Please supply the following info.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## emptyhallways (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*



> The name of your ISP and country of residence.


[ISP? =\] And i reside in Canada.



> Make/model of the broadband modem.


It doesn't seem to say on it. =\


> Make/model of the router (if any).


None.



> Connection type, wired, wireless.


Wired.



> Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.


I don't think I have a network card. =\



> Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).


eMachines.



> Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


XP-Pro SP2. =]


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*

Your best bet would be to purchase a router as suggested above. You can get one at a very low price (~$20+ CAD).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*

I'm having a real difficult time with the modem not having any model number, that would be a first.


----------



## emptyhallways (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*

Well there's like...An IP address on the bottom. =\
haha,
it's a "Shark Fin" model. if that helps at all. =\


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*

There should at least be a sticker with the info on it. Listing manufacturer and model.
And, that's probably not an IP address but rather a MAC address. This id's the equipment specifically.

If your computer doesn't have a NIC, then you'll probably need to get one. Unless your modem has a USB option. NIC's are very inexpensive. About 10-20 dollars for a good one.

Most computers these days have integrated NIC's in the Mother Board. Look at the back of your computer, and there should be a port that looks like a large telephone jack. That's the Ethernet. And, that's where you run a cable from the modem/router to.


----------



## emptyhallways (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*

Well, my modem has the big square-looking USB in it?
what's that for?


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*

That is for USB connectivity, in place of Ethernet. A lot of older modems require special drivers for this ability, so be sure and locate your install disk or go to manufacturer's web site if you want this.

Typically, you'll install software and drivers, then connect the USB cable.

Like was said earlier, you should have some type of Ethernet port, also.

If going USB, you'll need to bridge of your host computer onto the other to get dual access.


----------



## emptyhallways (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*

Well..i just resorted to buying a Router.
Thanks a lot guys. =]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*

Are things working out for you now?


----------



## emptyhallways (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Running Two computer's Off of One Modem. [If Possible]*

Yes, they are. =]
Thank you.


----------

